

Mystic Petals Puzzle – Counting Triangles using Triangular Numbers - mnem
http://cloudoid.co.uk/mystic-petals-puzzle-counting-triangles-using-triangular-numbers/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I solved this in a completely different way, by creating the geometry in a
Python program and letting it do the counting. It seemed more interesting
challenge than lengthy case analysis.

How would you solve it?

